
Children born by c-section far more likely to be obese - aethertap
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2018/01/23/children-born-c-section-far-likely-obese-aged-five-major-study/
======
saurik
> And many women have the procedure because they themselves are obese, which
> also influences their baby’s health.

So... we both know that obesity causes c-sections (per this very article) and
that, whether due to nurture or nature, obesity runs in families (see the
numerous sources for this you will find if you spend three seconds searching).
It would thereby be shocking if children born by c-section somehow _weren 't_
more likely to be obese... like, that scenario wouldn't even make sense given
what we already know. To do this and have it mean something requires you to
randomly assign people to have a c-section.

------
namlem
Time to start smearing the mother's poo over the baby's butthole so that the
right bacteria can colonize its colon.

